# New Ipod



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone know if the ipod connection works with the new ipod ?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes it does. The connector shape on the newly announced ipods, nanos and shuffles all have the same usb2 connector as previous ipod models.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you mean the 80gb one then its just the same as the old one - be it with a bigger disk (and maybe the video play will work for more than 5secs). if you mean the next gen ipod i dont think the details are as yet released, but i doubt even apple are daft enough to change it. (Then again!)

New itunes7 is out too - new and improved bugs this time.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

does anyone know how much integration there is with the headunit?

I know we talked about this before and Tosh you said they could have it back if it wasn't fully integrated.

....will we have song names up on the display etc.

...has anybody been able to play with it on a test drive?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

ali_2006TT said:


> does anyone know how much integration there is with the headunit?
> 
> I know we talked about this before and Tosh you said they could have it back if it wasn't fully integrated.
> 
> ...


I nspoke to the salesman at Newton Abbot Audi on Tuesday, he said you get the full menu from the iPod on the stereo display


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

jbell said:


> ali_2006TT said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone know how much integration there is with the headunit?
> ...


GOOD


----------



## Snoopy (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone know if you have to have the multi-function steering wheel to access all this onfo on the head unit, or if it can be done from the head unit itself... seem to remember a post a while ago that suggested you needed the wheel to access... surely the head unit woudl work ok too?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Snoopy said:


> Anyone know if you have to have the multi-function steering wheel to access all this onfo on the head unit, or if it can be done from the head unit itself... seem to remember a post a while ago that suggested you needed the wheel to access... surely the head unit woudl work ok too?


I would have thought the MFSW is just a second set of buttons for what is already there on the head unit.


----------



## Snoopy (Apr 7, 2006)

And me!... but i just remember the post a few weeks ago, which kinda put me into a mild panic as I hadnt ordered the steering wheel as it only looked like it had 2 buttons on it for seek and volume.... If they had put the Cruise control on there as well like you get on BMW's then I would have ordered... why on earth they insist on having CC on an awkward stalk behind the wheel is beyond me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The multifuction wheel is crap tbh.Ii have it on the loan car. Left thumb wheel does up and down stations, press it to search, right one is volume. other buttons are for speach system and phone system - its easier to just use the head unit controls.

On the +tive side. looks better than a wheel without them.

Aree CC should be on the wheel. However the cruise functions are much better than the old one - but i do tend to press the indicator stalk from time to time by mistake.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

It will be interesting to see if the new IPOD does work. My company sells Multiroom Audio systems and people want the track info displayed in room. The new IPOD's apparently have a new chip in them and old systems that could read IPOD data will not be able to on the new stuff. So its to be hoped Audi's option has that in - its another way for Apple to make money as you have to buy a chip from them to get it working.


----------



## Rico2006 (Apr 9, 2006)

I spoke to my dealer and the latest info from the Audi tech bulletins (or whatever thay are called) states that the Ipod adapter DOES NOT show track names on the head unit or DIS :x

I read this from his screen myself so it must be correct

The IPod functionality only allows either :

> Up to 5 playlists to be selected using the head unit / steering wheel control

or

> select next / previous track

In other words a cop out and no better than aftermarket solutions which plug in the cd changer port :?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Not what I've been told by Audi!

Head Unit will have artist, song etc information on screen so I've been told by dealer and Audi CS.

The dealer retro-fit doesn't have the info displayed, but the 'new' factory fit option does.

We'll just have to wait and see. :?

Donald


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't understand the difference between dealer fit and factory fit. Surely you will be able to order all the parts required to get the same factory fit functionality?

I am going to stick with the Phatnoise.

Steve


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Not what I've been told by Audi!
> 
> Head Unit will have artist, song etc information on screen so I've been told by dealer and Audi CS.
> 
> ...


And my question is that even if your right and I hope you are, will it continue to work with a new IPOD?


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Rico2006 said:


> I spoke to my dealer and the latest info from the Audi tech bulletins (or whatever thay are called) states that the Ipod adapter DOES NOT show track names on the head unit or DIS :x
> 
> I read this from his screen myself so it must be correct
> 
> ...


Jeez, surely not.... That's the same as has been available for ever and a day. Surely the new mp3 based units will offer better intergration than that...


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

Did anyone ever get to the bottom of the ipod question ?

I get my car in mid october and need to go ipod hunting !! lol


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

there's a new ipod? which ipod would that be? 

afaik, the connector bit for the new, old, nano, mini, 1G, 2G, 3G, 4G, 5G, everything is the same and plugs into each other....


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

funky_chilli said:


> there's a new ipod? which ipod would that be?
> 
> afaik, the connector bit for the new, old, nano, mini, 1G, 2G, 3G, 4G, 5G, everything is the same and plugs into each other....


Its the authentication chip that is the real difference with the new ones. This will impact track display info.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Okay folks,

We all know this is a hot topic and an option that many will consider, so I've emailed the Apple Press Officer who released some information on the new Ipod Integration system for several car manufacturers including Audi. The email is below. I will post any replies or information that I receive back. I also hope everyone doesn't mind me doing this on behalf of the owners club and forum (apologies if I've stepped on anyones toes).

The article was posted on Sept 7 and can be found here:-
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/sep/07ipod_auto.html
The only details for the TT is that the system will be available from Nov.

Cheers
Donald

I am contacting you on behalf of the UK TT Owners Club, of which I am a member â€" our website can be found at the TT forum [http://www.********.co.uk].

I noticed your article â€œApple Teams Up With Acura, Audi, Honda & Volkswagen to Deliver Seamless iPod Experienceâ€ [http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/sep/07ipod_auto.html] which mentions the forthcoming Ipod integration in November for the Audi TT. As you may be aware, Audi released the new TT (mark II) recently on September 16th for European customers and one of the most anticipated options for the new car is the Ipod integration. Indeed this topic is currently a hot subject on our forums as many members from throughout Europe are requesting information on the new Ipod Integration before confirming their final specifications. Unfortunately Audi Customer Services in the UK have no information on the new system except to say that it is improved over their standard dealer retro fit system!

After noticing your article, I felt compelled to contact you on behalf of the members of our TT club to ask if you would be able to answer some questions or provide some more information on the new Ipod system for the TT. We have literally several hundred members (so far) who are considering this new system in their new TTs and most of them are considering either buying their first Ipod or a new one, but are holding off ordering the option because of the lack of information. I hope you can appreciate the many benefits to Apple, Audi and our club members in helping out in this instance. It goes without saying that we would be much obliged if you could help on the following points.

1.	Does the new Ipod integrated system on the TT support Album, artist and track lists on the dash display (DIS) and/or Radio-CD head unit?
2.	Can a multi-function steering wheel be used to control searching and choosing album, artist and song titles?
3.	Can the Radio-CD head unit be used to control searching and choosing album, artist and song titles?
4.	Does the system emulate the behaviour of a 6-Disc CD changer, that is, restricted to 5 or 6 playlists with only next-previous track options available?
5.	Is the system compatible with the new 5th generation Ipods that have just been released or should our members restrict themselves to 4th generation systems? A list of compatible devices would be beneficial.

Further technical information, if available, would also be most appreciated. With your permission, I would like to post any details of this system on our website http://www.********.co.uk .

I look forward to hearing from you in the near future.

Many thanks,
Donald


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

DonaldC said:


> Okay folks,
> 
> We all know this is a hot topic and an option that many will consider, so I've emailed the Apple Press Officer who released some information on the new Ipod Integration system for several car manufacturers including Audi. The email is below. I will post any replies or information that I receive back. I also hope everyone doesn't mind me doing this on behalf of the owners club and forum (apologies if I've stepped on anyones toes).
> 
> ...


If you were going to post on behalf of the TT Owners Club, you could have posted the correct address rather than the forum address i.e. www.ttoc.co.uk

Are you a member of the TTOC, the TT forum or both?

:roll: :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Hi slg,

My mistake and I genuinely meant to put the ttoc address in. If I get any replies, I will rectify that. 

I've been a member of ttoc, not currently a member, but will be very shortly again. Been a forum member since the beginning - the first forum that is. Hope you're not pulling me up too much here? :?

Cheers
Donald


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

DonaldC said:


> Hi slg,
> 
> My mistake and I genuinely meant to put the ttoc address in. If I get any replies, I will rectify that.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't pull you up at all, it's not my place. :wink:

Going to the October meet then? 
(Sure Hev will already have been on at you anyway!  )


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

slg said:


> I wouldn't pull you up at all, it's not my place. :wink:
> 
> Going to the October meet then?
> (Sure Hev will already have been on at you anyway!  )


Cheers. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Member of forum and TTOC again! 8) 
I've been notified and would love to go along, but my new TT arrives a couple of weeks later. Are non-TTs allowed? I will ask my wife as we are sharing her MX5 just now - and that would be good fun to drive around the Spey valley in. Its an old stomping ground of mine and some fantastic roads for a blast! A good choice. Will check back - I've been keeping an eye on the Events Forum - if only it was a month later! :?

Cheers
Donald


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

My car might arrive at the dealers later this week, so I'll get them to plug an IPOD in


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

DonaldC said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't pull you up at all, it's not my place. :wink:
> ...


Already an MX 5 turns up regularly & last time there was a couple of BMW, a boxter turns up aswell. You just end up at the back though :wink:


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

went to add ipod as an option but my dealer wasn't sure if the car had been confirmed or not (i am using a tax free dealer for export). They said that if it was too late audi could install one as soon as it arrived for pdi etc. is this the same system that would be installed in the factory or a scaled down version. does it only work with ipod or can you plug any mp3 player into it :?:


----------



## snapperpete (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm sure this has been covered several times...how much is the ipod connection and when is it available...it's not on the audi web site yet?


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

Donald,

From my point of view. Thanks for looking into the ipod problem for us. Especially as this option is available now and is filtering into cars within the next few weeks.

I have the ipod option and car is confirmed build week 40.

I'm still trying to get over the fact that when i buy an ipod it will be the 5th mp3 player sitting in my house !! I have one for running in the gym, one on the street, one for holidays, a psp and now this one lol !


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

dillonw said:


> Donald,
> 
> From my point of view. Thanks for looking into the ipod problem for us. Especially as this option is available now and is filtering into cars within the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


This one will stay in the car...I have one I keep in my A4 as I have a dock for it, one for the BOSE Sounddock in the bedroom and one small shuffle for out walking the dog. All iPods..I will now need another for the TT....good excuse to get a black one for a change.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

snapperpete said:


> I'm sure this has been covered several times...how much is the ipod connection and when is it available...it's not on the audi web site yet?


Pete, this subject has been covered several times - I started it all off with a thread back in April, but because of the lack of information, nobody has been able to nail the details for the Ipod option.

It's an important issue as it will affect people's decision on whether to buy a 6CD changer, upgrade to a Symphony head unit (in-dash 6CD) or order the Ipod or USB system. It's also affecting people's decision to buy a new Ipod and which ones are supported as there is a new 5th generation Ipod just released. It's been bugging me and many others and Audi CS and the dealers have been giving out either no advice or worse - conflicting information.

Hopefully Apple can clear the matter up; otherwise we'll be waiting another 4-5 weeks until the first one is available - which may be too late for some to choose or make the wrong decision.

I'll keep everyone posted! And cheers Dillon! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers
Donald


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

My car will be latest next week. :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Spoke to the dealer whilst testing the Mk 2 on thursday. Contrary to what I had been told before if you want the artist/track names to be displayed on your stereo you must get nav because the screen on the chorus/symphony is too small to display it all


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Too small to display it all? Does this mean, its displays something or nothing? Thx :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

the screens are the same size,


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> Spoke to the dealer whilst testing the Mk 2 on thursday. Contrary to what I had been told before if you want the artist/track names to be displayed on your stereo you must get nav because the screen on the chorus/symphony is too small to display it all


This just proves that dealers really don't know and give out misleading information. I've been told conflicting information from Audi CS, two seperate dealers and three employees in one dealership!

However piercing together what I've been told and some searching on the web, I think the Ipod integration will be similar to the Merc and Honda system which is pretty good and you will be able to see the artist, album and track list in the head up unit (but not sure about DIS - although one Audi CS rep was adamant that it would). The Concert/Symphony head unit has a good display - same as CD based Sat Nav and has enough lines to display Ipod info.

We'll just have to wait and see! :?

Cheers
Donald


----------



## bigant (Jun 5, 2006)

My car with ipod (hopefully) is due for collection Friday 29th. If I get a chance I will whip down there beforehand and see if I can get a look!


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

Just had a mailer from amazon, the 5th generation ipods look great

very very tempted !!!

but will hang on until we've had something back from audi !

will be a shame not having a gadget to play with this week! yet another excuse for the champions league and the pub !


----------



## smokey5877 (Aug 23, 2005)

FYI - Ipod connection information from geek site

http://fplanque.net/Blog/itTrends/2006/ ... _not_quite


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

smokey5877 said:


> FYI - Ipod connection information from geek site
> 
> http://fplanque.net/Blog/itTrends/2006/ ... _not_quite


Not good news at all then :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I bought an ipod to get 'track4'. I would have been better just getting an autochanger and copying my MP3s to it.

Im pissed to say the least. :evil:

This just further extends my hate of everything apple. Ipod you suck.


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

Does anyone know if you can connect a Dension ICE link Ipod to the standard stereo in the TT? I have it in my Golf which is fine because I also had a multi-CD which is where the Dension plugs in. However, if my TT is supplied without a Multi-CD will the socket still be on the back of the stereo??


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

> The iPod Integration Kit for Mercedes-Benz will debut this April in the US with the newly redesigned 2006 Mercedes-Benz M-Class, and for most other 2005 and 2006 models later this year. Mercedes-Benz is the first automaker to provide full iPod music navigation for drivers to listen to their entire iPod music collection through the Mercedes-Benz audio system, as well as select their music using artist, album or playlist with the multifunction controls on the steering wheel and the integrated multifunction display on their instrument cluster.


I've seen the Ipod integration on a Merc SLK and it was very good. I suspect the new system for the TT this Nov will be the same. So artist , album and track should be displayed. Dealers are clueless. Still waiting on a response from Apple and Audi CS.

Cheers
donald


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> I've seen the Ipod integration on a Merc SLK and it was very good. I suspect the new system for the TT this Nov will be the same. So artist , album and track should be displayed. Dealers are clueless. Still waiting on a response from Apple and Audi CS.


That's what we all expected, but the guy in the link three posts back says he has seen it and it is the same old track number rubbish...


----------



## 007forever (Aug 27, 2006)

What confuses me is in those pictures he is running the iPod on the navigation system. My dealer informed me that I could not have iPod connection with Sat Nav and offered me a free CD Changer as compensation. As you can imagine I was amazed, in the brochure Audi recommend an iPod/usb with Sat Nav. What is going on!!!!


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

squiggel said:


> DonaldC said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen the Ipod integration on a Merc SLK and it was very good. I suspect the new system for the TT this Nov will be the same. So artist , album and track should be displayed. Dealers are clueless. Still waiting on a response from Apple and Audi CS.
> ...


I read the post and seen the pic, yet I have a feeling that it was an after-market (ie. dealer fit) system he was describing - well I hope!!

I will be mighty pissed off if this is the case, because I would have ordered the Symphony In-dash CD Changer instead. I again phoned Audi CS yesterday and the girl told me you had to choose a 5 track playlist from the Ipod before using it and the artist, track info was not displayed on head unit - but again, she sounded very confused and didn't know if she was describing a current system, new system, retro-fit or factory fit!

Donald


----------



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

gm2002 said:


> Does anyone know if you can connect a Dension ICE link Ipod to the standard stereo in the TT? I have it in my Golf which is fine because I also had a multi-CD which is where the Dension plugs in. However, if my TT is supplied without a Multi-CD will the socket still be on the back of the stereo??


We have that set-up in our qs, standard head unit and system, not Bose,but with the cd-changer although I am reliably informed it should still have the connector. The icelink was fitted in less than 5 mins. Thanks to advice from DonMorton wayyyyyyyy back when.


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

ali_2006TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > ali_2006TT said:
> ...


Confusing advice from different dealers - I test drove one this week at Bexley Audi and was told that track names etc. will not display on the stereo, just that you can 'control' the iPod....


----------



## hairwad (Sep 5, 2006)

I am due to pick my new TT up tomorrow afternoon. The iPod connector will be one of the first things I try so I'll try to post tomorrow night with its exact workings. It's a nightmare there is still no definite information on this!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Post a pic either way, so we can see.

cheers.


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

i seem to have read that many posts reference the ipod integrationt that i am now very confused.

however, it appears that the ipod integration is provided by a company called dension. although this is a non marked oem unit.

i had a quick look at the dension support page on their site and the only oem head units that display track information are BMW and Toyota

it may appear that the ipod option was released early to satisfy demand and with old software on ? i don't know


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

dillonw said:


> i seem to have read that many posts reference the ipod integrationt that i am now very confused.
> 
> however, it appears that the ipod integration is provided by a company called dension. although this is a non marked oem unit.
> 
> ...


do you mean Denso? They do a lot of car dvd interfaces (the Ford Sat Nav is based on this).


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

bw64402 said:


> do you mean Denso? They do a lot of car dvd interfaces (the Ford Sat Nav is based on this).


No Dension. See here http://ipodcarkitdirect.co.uk/

Denso are a Tier 1 Automotive supplier owned by Toyota


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

jbell said:


> bw64402 said:
> 
> 
> > do you mean Denso? They do a lot of car dvd interfaces (the Ford Sat Nav is based on this).
> ...


Apologies, just thought it sounded similar! :wink:

Has anyone got to the bottom of the track/artist being dispalyed on the screen? I see from an earlier post that if you burn your MP3's onto a CD, the Std unit displays the title & artist. Why not the IPOD if this is the case!? :?


----------



## hairwad (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok guys, I've just taken delivery of my new TT and have been fiddling with the iPod adaptor.

My TT audio spec is a single cd head unit, with factory fit iPod adaptor, standard speakers and multi function steering wheel.

My iPod is a 20gb 3rd gen which is completely full.

Bad news I'm afraid. Track information does not display. The iPod is effectively seen as a cd changer. So you press cd to access the iPod, and function buttons 1-5 will access your first 5 playlists on your iPod. Button 6 will play your entire song collection.

Track info is shown as "TRACK 01" etc. The display runs out at "TRACK 99" and will then loop to "TRACK 01" (which will in reality be track 100 if you have this many tracks on your playlist or song list).

Manual says random or shuffle mode is possible but have yet to test this.

Manual also mentions different adaptors being available so that the shape/size of the slot in the glovebox is changed. The dealer made no mention of this to me.

I will try to get some photos up tomorrow but hopefully that info helps even if it's bad news.


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

hairwad said:


> Ok guys, I've just taken delivery of my new TT and have been fiddling with the iPod adaptor.
> 
> My TT audio spec is a single cd head unit, with factory fit iPod adaptor, standard speakers and multi function steering wheel.
> 
> ...


I'd be fuming if this was the case (although i'm sure the fact you now have your TT more than makes up for it  )

I see no point in having IPOD now and will cancel it off my order. Â£150 for what??? Will burn to CD and have a handful of CDs in the car instead (at least i'll get artist and track!). :evil: This is a big con in in my opinion - what are AUDI playing at?

OK .... calmed down a little now. I guess this is only the 2nd issue with the car (the first being problems with leather seats!). :wink:


----------



## Aerialcamera (Mar 7, 2003)

I took delivery of my 3.2 dsg last Saturday, I find the mf steering wheel to be fine not crap at all, as far as the ipod goes it does not display track names, just numbers, and 1 to 6 playlists, again numbers not names, however it works very well, switches on and off with the ignition and fits neatly in the glove box. I'm on my 4th TT now and I have to say was apprehensive about the Mk 2, until I took delivery that is, the car is superb, Audi have done a great job on it and it feels a much bigger and better car, the engine sounds great and the whole thing is more substantial.
THe mf steering wheel is good for the phone I have the full phone prep kit.
In case anyones interested in someone who actually uses a TT for driving as well as drooling over I have done 170,000 miles in my previous 3 cars 2 x 225's and 1 x 3.2, the car is fully loaded with camera boxes with the back seats always down, if it goes into the garage for anything and I get say an A6, then once the boot is full of my gear the rest goes onto the back seat, leaving you with a two seater! the TT has amazing carrying capacity for a sports car.
I read in a previous thread someone said they spoiler clattered when retracting, this is not the case unless sat with the engine off and playing with the switch, if you think about it you will have engine and road noise at 70mph when it deploys, you certainly hear nothing, having said that the car is far quieter than before. All in all the car is brilliant and turns heads wherever you go, just like the first one I ever owned.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure i agree about the MF wheel - but it depends what you want. i find it a waste of time personally.

Ipod - i will be complaining to Audi - this is just a bodge job, not integration.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Not sure i agree about the wheel - but it depends what you want. i fine it a waste of time personally.
> 
> Ipod - i will be complaining to Audi - this is just a bodge job, not integration.


Tosh, I'll be complaining to Audi as well. Audi CS distinctly told me a couple of months ago that I had to get the factory-fit Ipod integration because it came with updated software which would display artists and track info. I'm really pissed off and there going to know it tomorrow (or monday)! :evil:

Everyone who was expecting better should complain! It's the only way to change things for the better. How can BMW and MERC and HONDA and ACCURA do it properly and AUDI (technic) can't!! A complete bunch of ....

Donald


----------



## bigant (Jun 5, 2006)

Here here Donald

Took delivery of my 3.2 with Bose and ipod today.

Really disappointed with ipod integration - will be complaining to Audi CS. Early days but I also was sorely disappointed with Bose system. Sound quality OK but volume was not even as loud as my wifes Touran. Am I missing something?

Ipod up to full volume, whole thing sounded insubstantial and a bit tinny.

Also think Mf wheel a bit of a waste of time on first impressions.

Sitting looking at the car in the garage though having had a few beers, I cant stop thinking that I forgive it its few early teething problems - it looks bloody good!


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

well i guess that takes all the excitement out of the bose and ipod then !


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

How about you wait and make your own mind up.


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> How about you wait and make your own mind up.


Agree to wait on BOSE, but i think everyone's mind is made up on IPOD, its a complete cop out from Audi and a waste of money! Have sent the email to my dealer to cancel it off my order.


----------



## mmtt (May 10, 2002)

Hi,

Let's try and get this into some perspective ...

I thought I'd weigh in here as I bought a new A4 S Line Quattro Special Edition with the ipod link 3 months ago. The Steering wheel controls are standard on this model. As far as I know, we are talking about the same glove box setup as for the TT.

1. The steering wheel controls are worth having for safety alone - You can change track / volume without having to avert your gaze from the road. If you're on a twisty bit, this makes a big difference.

2. Currently all the comments about limitations on track selection and display are correct. You have 3 choices:

a. Select an album or playlist before plugging your ipod in. For those who do short journeys of 1 hour or less, this is perfectly fine.

b. Configure 6 playlists, numbered 1 - 6 in itunes. These are then available as if they were Cd's 1 - 6 in your autochanger.

c. Just plug the damned thing in and surprise yourself with what it decides to play - by default it'll play the itunes playlists - recently added, most played, everything etc.

3. Although this is a restriction, to me this is still far superior to having just 6 CD's available, which I never got round to changing often enough.

4. Who knows, maybe a software upgrade will become available so that we get more screen info later on..

I'd still be ordering it if I was back in the TT market (need the kids to get cars first though :? )


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Disappointing news on the iPod link but I would still have ordered it knowing these limitations.

However, I think you're right Donald, that those of us who have ordered it should express our views to Audi CS


----------



## bigant (Jun 5, 2006)

Just clarifying my earlier post now Ive had the car for more than an hour!

Ipod - even on high volume, the input does not seem to be matched very well. When you switch from ipod to cd the cd is much louder.

Bose - I take back what I said last night. With a cd the sound is fab - and plenty loud enough. The ipod is also plenty loud enough - just not matched to the cd volume. My lack of volume last night was wither something to do with the speed/volume thing, or maybe I was just pi**ed.

Probably the latter!


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

The ipod spec is pathetic for a new car design released in 2006... :evil:

With the original delays announced on the ipod, and it's removal from the configurator, I reckon they announced it, screwed up and couldnt get it ready in time, so just copped out by fitting the old existing design.


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Taken from a misc website, it clearly states the level of interface with the Audi-Dension unit.

http://caraudiosecurity.com/shop/product/products_id/4318.html

* Dension ice>Link Plus is the ultimate car kit for your Apple iPod from Dension Audio Systems - the originators of in-car iPod integration.

* Connection is simple - via the CD changer port of your head unit. This enables: iPod charging, line-in audio that takes exactly the same signal path as a CD changer (forget about low bandwidth FM modulators!) and most importantly, iPod control.

* Dension ice>Link Plus provides dual mode operation of the iPod when in-car. In iPod user interface direct access mode, the iPod will play/pause when you enter/exit CD changer mode on your head unit. In addition, the iPod responds to FF/RW from your head unit keys and steering wheel controls if fitted.

* Dension ice>Link Plus playlist mode maps the first five playlists stored on the iPod to CDs 1-5 on your head unit keys. Although the iPod keypad is disabled in this mode, the iPod display (and CD Text/dashboard displays in some applications) will show ID3 data of the currently playing song. Advanced content features including Random, Repeat, Scan and AlbumPlay are also available. CD6 accesses the ice>Link Plus menu that lets you browse all of the playlists on your iPod using your head unit FF/RW keys. The menu also provides configuration options for advanced features of the interface. Please note that the original 1G/2G iPods that don't have the bottom-mounted dock connector do not support ice>Link Plus playlist mode or the menu.

* * ice>Link Plus features upgradeable firmware. As future features are released by Dension, you can simply download the necessary upgrade files to your iPod and upgrade your ice>Link Plus.*

* A variety of iPod connection options are available. If you wish to mount the iPod, select the Dension active cradles suitable for iPods with dock connectors (3G, 4G, Photo and mini). We recommend that you mount the active cradles on a Proclip damage-free mounting bracket to avoid leaving holes in your car dashboard.

* If you want to keep your dock connector iPod concealed, we recommend the Dension dock cable. Total length of cabling from the base of the iPod to the back of the head unit is around 1.5m.

* If you have an original 1G/2G iPod, you will need the Firewire/Remote cable. Please contact us for availability of this interface. If you wish to mount the iPod in this configuration, we recommend using a Brodit passive iPod cradle which in turn is best mounted to a Proclip damage-free mount.

* This variant of ice>Link Plus is suitable for the Audi A2, A3 (excluding DVD 16:9 navigation), A4 (excluding DVD 16:9 navigation), A6 (1997-2004), A8 (pre 2003) and TT models equipped with Chorus, Chorus2, Concert, Symphony, Symphony2 and NaviPlus head units and with/without BOSE upgrade. Connection is made via the miniISO connector designated for CD changer control on the back of the head unit.

The interesting bit in bold states possible firmware upgrades. I've looked into this on the Dension website (see below)

http://www.densionusa.com/support_files/icelink_plus_fw_guide.htm

If enough people suggest it there may be a new firmware release to include txt disaply on all TT units? 8)


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Final nail in the coffin. Dension state the limitation is with Audi. There stereo units are not compatible

http://www.densionusa.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=121


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

This is just so out of order I'll definitely be complaining in the strongest possible terms. :evil:

No way are they getting away with this :twisted:


----------



## SCUDO (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone know if the iPod Nano is compatible with the iPod in car option. I have checked websites and it looks like the Nano is one of the compatible options? :?

Please advise if you have any info - otherwise looks like I will be out shopping for one of the new video iPods!


----------



## SCUDO (May 24, 2006)

Sorry meant to say 'looks like Nano ISNT one of the compatible options'..... (derrrr)


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

SCUDO said:


> Does anyone know if the iPod Nano is compatible with the iPod in car option. I have checked websites and it looks like the Nano is one of the compatible options? :?
> 
> Please advise if you have any info - otherwise looks like I will be out shopping for one of the new video iPods!


Yes it is. it comes with a holder for it to.

Works ok but does not show up the track name?? Well on my down loaded tracks it does not :?:


----------



## SCUDO (May 24, 2006)

Thanks. Saves me going out shopping for new one


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

SCUDO said:


> Thanks. Saves me going out shopping for new one


no problem


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mmtt said:


> 1. The steering wheel controls are worth having for safety alone - You can change track / volume without having to avert your gaze from the road. If you're on a twisty bit, this makes a big difference.


 :?

if you are on a 'twisty bit' its just as dangerous to change the volume with the radio via the steering controls as it would be to remove your hand from the wheel. The controls wont be in the right place to start with, which means you'll have to look to find them.

IMO the controls are a complete waste of time - however i accept others may not thinks so.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> mmtt said:
> 
> 
> > 1. The steering wheel controls are worth having for safety alone - You can change track / volume without having to avert your gaze from the road. If you're on a twisty bit, this makes a big difference.
> ...


the controls are in the right place and they are very simple to use. also they look better on the wheel. IMO


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> mmtt said:
> 
> 
> > 1. The steering wheel controls are worth having for safety alone - You can change track / volume without having to avert your gaze from the road. If you're on a twisty bit, this makes a big difference.
> ...


the controls are in the right place and they are very simple to use. also they look better on the wheel. IMO


----------



## mmtt (May 10, 2002)

Unless you're really turning the wheel more than 90 degrees, your thumbs are going to be in the right place


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I just find the controls a total waste of time - even with the bluetooth and voice commands - which work only half the time and bluetooth is utter crap. nowhere near as good as either BMWs or mercs system.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I just find the controls a total waste of time - even with the bluetooth and voice commands - which work only half the time and bluetooth is utter crap. nowhere near as good as either BMWs or mercs system.


i agree the blue tooth does seem to drop in and out ??

What can i do about it ?? could i complain to the dealer?

I need a cradle really.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Gav150ttr said:


> i agree the blue tooth does seem to drop in and out ??
> 
> What can i do about it ?? could i complain to the dealer?
> 
> I need a cradle really.


Get a decent after-market kit. Parrot!


----------



## Luke_tt (May 31, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure i agree about the wheel - but it depends what you want. i fine it a waste of time personally.
> ...


Donald / Everyone, didn't the information from Apple say that the IPOD integration was available from November!?

If so, do you think that the 'sub-optimal' system could only be in early adopter cars?

Just a tought?

L.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The Ipod's will work a lot better wit a Pioneer AVIC-HD1BT Bluetooth multi media unit.
Pioneer is working on a adapter to fit the AVIC-HD1BT into the new TT.










Hans.


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> The Ipod's will work a lot better wit a Pioneer AVIC-HD1BT Bluetooth multi media unit.
> Pioneer is working on a adapter to fit the AVIC-HD1BT into the new TT.
> 
> 
> ...


Hans, at Â£2,100 (excl. fitting) this may be out of reach for the majority...

and you need to pay extra for the IPOD control - another Â£70 on top.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

2k on a 34k car is not much - however i wont be purchasing it.

Ipod should work, plain and simple.

Not sure what can be done about the BT - shouldn't have to buy a cradle each time you change the phone. BT is supposed to eliminate the need for hard-wiring.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Pioneer is working on a adapter to fit the AVIC-HD1BT into the new TT.


i thought the TT had a double din slot? what kind of adapter is needed here?


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Pioneer is working on a adapter to fit the AVIC-HD1BT into the new TT.
> ...


maybe one that makes it look like it's meant to be in there (like a new facia plater) or an adapter so the multi function steering works? i dunno just guesses  unlikely that they'd need an adapter to fit a double din hu into a double din spot and i'm assuming all these cars (with radio and nav) have double din just from looks


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

bw64402 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > The Ipod's will work a lot better wit a Pioneer AVIC-HD1BT Bluetooth multi media unit.
> ...


I think you can get this for more like Â£1500 (Kenwood do a similar model as well) if you shop around.
Once you add up the options from Audi, IPOD, Bluetooth, Sat nav it comes out very cheap.

Just depends if you like the look...


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

So the ipod is naff, the bluetooth is naff and the bose is umm naff !!

great !

lol


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

dillonw said:


> So the ipod is naff, the bluetooth is naff and the bose is umm naff !!
> 
> great !
> 
> lol


exactly - :lol: , :lol: and :lol:

It's all opinion, opinion & opinion, expressed by some with actual direct and personal experience of iPod, bluetooth and Bose and spread by many more without that experience. How many cars are on the road so far???

Look back through this thread. How many posts are speculation, assumption and prediction ... and how many are based on an individual's actual experience? Even the latter are only subjective opinion - and each person is entitled to their own.

Unfortunately, having read all the "this is crap, that is crap" posts, you'll sit in your car half-expecting it to be crap. :? Your opinion is already half-formed on the basis of other's views, most of which aren't based in any actual experience anyway!

iPod is naff? Because it doesn't allow the display of mp3 tag data? So how often do you drive along reading the tag data? Let me know when you're going to be on the road. I specced iPod because I wanted easy access to 20gb of music. So I'm going to be happy with it.

Bluetooth is naff? Quite possibly. In my experience, car manufacturers aren't too good at incorporating technology which evolves month-by-month into a vehicle that was designed 2 years ago, and specced for production a year ago. That's why I have gone for, and probably always will go for, after-market bluetooth kits.

Bose is naff? That probably depends on what you want and expect. There isn't a massive sub-woofer in the car? Really!! And there's all that space in which to fit one too. I'm expecting Bose quality-of-sound to the extent that it can be delivered within the environment of a car. Will I get the same extra quality and sound experience by spending Â£500 on Bose-in-Audi as I'd get by spending Â£500 on Bose-in-kitchen (most of the rest of the house already has Bose!)? No. Will I be disappointed and slag Bose/Audi off as a result? No.

Personally, I'm looking forward to getting my car ... this week. It's cost me Â£31k. Am I going to sit in it and pick faults, or am I going to sit in it with a whacking great smile on my face and think "that was Â£31k well spent"?

After I've been driving it for 6 months, 12 months, 2 years, whatever ... will I have found little "features" which I find annoying or limiting or inconvenient? Possibly. But that will be based on my experience, and measured against my expectations.


----------



## mikeyinhk (Jun 5, 2006)

good point well put!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

understand your sentiment - but ipod with out tags is kinda a poor attempt. BT - its only my experience, and agree the aftermarket one will be much better.

Bose - i like Bose too and have numerous Bose device in the home and I'm didn't mind it. don't want bass that causes the panels to buckle.


----------



## Luke_tt (May 31, 2006)

Luke_tt said:


> DonaldC said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


So any ideas fellas?

L.


----------

